# www.makaraciguvercin.com



## M.Mahir (May 5, 2009)

Dear All,

It is pleasure to introduce our new webpage about Turkish rollers. I hope all like it.

www.makaraciguvercin.com

M.Mahir


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Beautiful Birds! Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice site but it loads a little slow....


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice site! Thanks for sharing!!

I really like the coloring of some of those Oriental Rollers

(Henry, it loaded very quickly for me. Dial-up not working ? )


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

The birds look great, wish I could read your language...


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

LittleJohn said:


> The birds look great, wish I could read your language...


L.J - click on the British flag in the upper right hand corner of the page .... that'll give you some English. Of course, the birds look great in any language!


----------



## M.Mahir (May 5, 2009)

Hi Litteljohn,

Articles will be translated to English and German soon. Our main purpose is to develop breeding of performance rollers in Turkey. Since 20 years, breeders prefer to breed show rollers that cannot fly and roll so that the population of performance rollers are very small at the moment. I hope we can increase the quantity of performance breeders with webpage. 

Mahir


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

That sounds great, english or german would be fine. Sounds like you have a plan, and best of luck to you!

LittleJohn


----------



## M.Mahir (May 5, 2009)

Hi all,

We have opened facebook group. You can reach new videos of turkish roller pigeons. If you are interested in please send your request on facebook. The group name's "makaraciguvercin.com".

M.Mahir


----------

